#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  SMS

## martinscaio1995

Pessoal ,

Realizamos envios de sms para todos os ramos (COBRANÇA, MARKETING, CLINICAS, INFORMATIVOS), com valores bem atrativos

(11)959140874, ou e-mail [email protected]


att,

----------

